# eigene php.ini Konfiguration versagt



## big-d (13. Mai 2012)

Hallo!
Wieder habe ich ein Problem, vielleicht liegt es ja an mir... 
Ich habe meine Website so eingestellt:









aber es funktioniert einfach nicht, nur wenn ich es in der globalen php.ini im /etc/php5/apache2 Ordner mache...
Wo liegt mein Fehler?

Hoffe auf schnelle Hilfe, 
big-d


----------



## logifech (13. Mai 2012)

probier es mal so:

error_reporting = "E_ALL & ~E_DEPRECATED"
display_errors = "On"


----------



## big-d (13. Mai 2012)

wäre ja auch zu einfach gewesen... => geht so nicht  Wo liegt der Fehler?


----------



## juergen71 (13. Mai 2012)

Zitat von big-d:


> Hallo!
> Wieder habe ich ein Problem, vielleicht liegt es ja an mir...
> Ich habe meine Website so eingestellt:
> 
> ...


irgendwie kann ich nichts sehen, oder hast den beitrag editiert?
Wie hat du den PHP laufen bei dir? Mod-PHP, Fast-CGI oder SuPHP?


----------



## big-d (14. Mai 2012)

Läuft über Mod-php
Und sorry, hab nen Domainumzug hinter mir...


----------



## logifech (14. Mai 2012)

Ok, über Mod php Klappt es auch nicht^^ Wenn dann musst du es über Apache Direktiven lösen oder php auf fastCGI oder SuPHP umstellen.
Dann dürfte es funktionieren.


----------



## big-d (15. Mai 2012)

Aaaaaahhh!
Habs je auf SuPHP,
Danke Dir!


----------



## logifech (15. Mai 2012)

Kein Problem


----------



## juergen71 (15. Mai 2012)

habe mir das ispconfig3 manual gekauft ...da stehen so sachen sehr gut beschrieben drin und ist nebenbei eine kleine anerkennung für die entwickler ;-)


----------



## logifech (15. Mai 2012)

Hab es auch, ist wirklich Klasse und Ich finde 5€ euro ist es das alle mal wert


----------

